# Thật không ngờ Vitamin E bôi mặt cũng có thể giúp da sáng mịn, căng bóng đến như vậy



## mai lan (18/6/18)

Vitamin E bôi mặt mang lại rất nhiều hiệu quả bất ngờ làm đẹp cho da của bạn. Vì vậy thật tiếc nếu các chị em còn chưa biết hết được những mẹo làm đẹp cùng nguyên liệu "thần kì" này!

*Vitamin E bôi mặt tốt cho da thế nào?*
Tác dụng làm đẹp của Vitamin E có lẽ các chị em chẳng cần nghe thêm nhiều nữa vì nó đã rất phổ biến trong cộng đồng làm đẹp ngày nay. Trong Vitamin E vừa có đủ các dưỡng chất cho da, vừa có hợp chất chống oxy hoá giúp da căng mịn, cản trở quá trình lão hoá diễn ra cho nhan sắc xinh đẹp của các nàng.

_

_
_Sự có mặt đầy đủ của vitamin E trong cơ thể giúp chị em có một làn da mịn màng, tươi trẻ, ít nếp nhăn._
​*Các cách thực hiện*

*Bôi trực tiếp lên mặt*
Dùng Vitamin E để làm đẹp cũng chẳng có gì khó khăn, các nàng có thể thử bôi Vitamin E lên mặt, sau khi bạn chắc chắn da mặt đã được làm sạch, loại bỏ bụi bẩn kĩ càng. Bên cạnh đó, để an toàn và tốt cho da hơn nữa, bạn nên tìm một loiaj Vitamin đảm bảo uy tín để tiến hành chăm sóc da.

_

_
_Muốn rút ngắn thời gian làm đẹp, các chị em có thể bôi thẳng nguyên liệu này lên mặt và rửa sạch lại bằng nước ấm ngay sau 30 phút._​​*Hoà trộn Vitamin E với những nguyên liệu khác nhau*
Việc kết hợp Vitamin E cùng với những nguyên liệu khác nhau giúp các nàng dễ dàng tiến đến mục đích làm đẹp của mình nhanh hơn. Chẳng hạn như, các chị em đang muốn tích tắc cung cấp đầy đủ dưỡng chất, giúp da đủ ẩm và sáng mịn, vậy thì hỗn hợp bơ + Vitamin E sẽ giúp nàng thực hiện ước muốn đó.

_

_
_Trộn 1 ít bơ dằm nhuyễn cùng 2 viên Vitamin E, làn da của các nàng sẽ đổi khác ngay trong nháy mắt luôn ấy._

_

_
_Hoặc các chị em có thể chuyển sang kết hợp Vitamin E bôi mặt cùng với sữa chua không đường để tăng cường độ trắng mịn cho da dẻ._

_

_
_Bao nhiêu hợp chất dinh dưỡng trong trứng gà cũng giúp Vitamin E ghi không ít điểm với các chị em đâu ấy nhỉ?_

_

_
_Và một lưu ý quan trọng cho Vitamin E bôi mặt, đó là chỉ bôi Vitamin để qua đêm trên da đối với những làn da khô, lão hoá. _

_

_
_Da dầu tuyệt đối đừng dại mà bôi thứ này để ở thời gian dài nha, hành động ấy sẽ khiến da dễ bị bí bách mà nổi mụn đấy!_
​_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

